# Tubes on a Scout



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Going to get a scout as my first slingshot, and I am interested in using tubes. I saw in a video where the single tube was pushed through the hole, and sticking out the back very little. What is done in this case to keep the tube in there?

Please keep in mind I am new, and don't quite understand all of the terminology yet


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Its the ball in tube method. You use a steel bearing or lead of appropriate size inside the tube and large enough to not pass through the hole. Lube the bearing with spit and wait for it to dry or use alcohol which dries fast, to prevent the ball from slipping out of the tube. You can always tie the tag end down to the frame as well to help prevent it from rotating and to ease your mind.

Vs


----------

